# From North to South



## HOTH (May 26, 2008)

Good Evening,

We have friends who are looking to move from the RoC to the North.

We are concerned for them mainly regarding the buying of property, but have heard that if for some reason they want to return to the RoC, they won't be allowed.

Is this an old wives tale or is it true?

Thanks

HOTH


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

Hi,

I know people that have moved from South to North, one was on the recent 'Holiday Nightmares in the sun' programme, having been ripped off by a Brit builder somewhere near Paphos to the tune of £40k! He is now living in the North and travels back and fore to the airport etc. and to visit people. The South is in Europe and as such it would be very unlikely that the RoC would be able to block a Brit's return even if they wanted to. Not that I have heard anything like that, so your friend's can decide on where they want to live as far as I am aware.

Too much already said on the subject of property problems North/South so will not go into that one!

Regards,

Gloucester_geezer


----------

